# Ca So Coast



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any word on the progress of the Open?


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Lee.....All I have is spotty information at best. Open finished the 1st series....41 are back. I don't know any numbers.

Derby finished. Jerry Patopea won with Leica.......LuAnn Pleasant got 4th with Henry.

That's all.....I'm going down in the morning........

Tammy


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Tammy. Good luck at the Q. Go red dawgz.
Lee


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open callbacks to second: 2,4,5,6,10,11,17,18,19,27,31,32,34,35,36,39,40,41,42,45,46-54,57,58,60,61,62,64,69,71,72,73


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

WAY TO GO HENRY!!! with your Derby 4th...congratulations to Crystal Cockroft and handler Luann Pleasant.

Sarita


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Seems that everything was delayed this a.m. by valley fog. Wonder what time they got started - and if the Open judges will get to the Q tomorrow??


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

The Am started at 11 am today. They decided on a separate set of qual judges (Don Shaw and Dave Kirker) earlier in the week. 

Russ


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

I thought dave Kirker was judging the Am with Anna Calvert. Did he get replaced as an Am judge?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

You are right. Dave is judging the Am. Florence is running my dog in the Qual and AM this weekend and I she mentioned Dave. I thought she was referring to the Qual, but apparently it was the AM. Josh Conrad is the other Qual judge.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks to the 4th series of the Qual:

1,4,6,9,13,14,15


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

AM Callbacks to the land blind

1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,29,30,31,33,34,37,38,39,41,42,44,45,46.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open to third:
2, 6,11,17,19,31,32,34,35,39,40,41,45,46,47,51,57,58,60,62,64,69,71,73
Very big cut on land blind.....17 dogs
rotation is 42-60


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur callbacks:
2nd series, 1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,18,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,29,30,31,33,34,37,38,39,41,42,44,45,46
Hopefully no fog delay like this morning. 3 series to run Sunday.
We did not get started till 11:00 today.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Lynn
and thanks for posting the Open rotation.
Biting my fingernails up here- almost down to the flesh.
Good luck tomorrow - I see both girls are back in the Am.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

4th series Open:
2,6,11,19,31,35,39,45,46,58,64,71


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual results:

1st #6 Port Costas Chantilly Lace
O-Fred Warf & Tammy Zahornacky H-Tammy

2nd #1 Wood River's Duck Tucker
O-Bill Fruehling H-Mark Madore 

3rd #9 Fargo So California
O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Florence

4th #14 Cool Hand Lucille
O-Rick & Deborah Coats H-Rick

RJ #13 Foxfires Maker's Mark
O-Bill & Lorna Kolstad H-Lorna

No other JAMs awarded.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Tammy,Lacy and Fred on the Q win -Qualified all age.
Congratulations on the others palcements.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO Lacey and Tammy!! Congrats and waving bandanas to you both!
Suzanne B


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Tammy and QAA Lacey!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Call Backs to the 4th series of the AM:*

*2,4,8,9,15,16,20,22,24,25,27,29,31,33,34,37,38,42,44,45,46*


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats Russ and Florence on the 3d in Qual. Nice job!


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to Tammy, Fred, and QAA Lacy on your Qual win!! Also Congrats to Russ and Florence on Cal's 3rd in the Qual!!


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

any news on the last series of the open?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

What a difference a week makes! Congrats to all of the Qual dogs who went from the depths last week to the heights this week. Great job.


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to FC Duncan's Dee-Lite, Jon & Carol Knapp, and handler Luann Pleasant on your Open 3rd!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a little bit of "second hand" information:

OPEN

Mark Madore 1st & 2nd.....LuAnn Pleasan 3rd......Bill Sargenti 4th.....no info on with what dogs! No other info! Sorry 

AMATEUR

1st - Garry Zellner with Pirate
2nd - Robin Gulvin with Slick
3rd - Michael Moore with Reagan
4th - Bill Daley with Diamond

No info on the RJ or Jams's!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Gary & Pirate!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Mark Madore, Tammy Z, Gary Z and Luann P!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Tammy, Fred and Lacey. What a great weekend for you guys. Nice to see the red dogs showing their stuff. One more like that and it's the big time. Way to go!

Congratulations Mark on your 1st and 2nd. What a weekend for you. Also congrats to Gary and Pirate. 

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats, Mark on your Open win with Peaches!!! I'm so excited for you and Wally. Thank you both for doing such a great job with her.

-Kristie


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mark on the Open win and second. I did not realize the win was Peaches . Congratulations to all concerned.


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

A BIG Congrats to Scotty and Gail Seward with their Amatuer JAM's with Phanny and Lark. Phanny was the youngest dog at the trial, 2 and received a JAM.

So proud of all of you.

The Carronade Clan!


----------

